
Ask HN: Who would pay $20/mo for Netflix for research - davidjnelson
If there were a way to pay $20&#x2F;mo for access to ~5 publications&#x2F;mo from a list of hundreds&#x2F;thousands, that would be fantastic! Netflix for research. I&#x27;d pay for it.  Would  you?<p>It wouldn&#x27;t be terribly challenging to build. The tricks are in making the deals with the content owners, and getting the word out to users.<p>The total market is 137 Billion&#x2F;year ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ibisworld.com&#x2F;industry-trends&#x2F;market-research-re... ) Not bad.<p>Looks like half the market is the government. Might be enough there to build a business on. Hard to say. Requires more research.<p>Anyone think this could work?
======
Bucephalus355
DeepDyve does something similar to this. They charge $40 a month.

------
raybb
I wonder how many people are interested in academic articles that don't
already have access to them through a library near them.

------
sternocleidom
This is delusional and would never work

~~~
davidjnelson
hahahha, nice. good to know lol.

